# Do you let your kids run around naked at home?



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

My three year old dd is in the (very slow) process of potty learning, and has discovered that she likes wearing no clothes except for a pull-up. She hates pants or skirts, so a lot of times she just wears a shirt and her diaper. Every time I turn my bakc, she's stripping. It wouldn't even phase me if we were home by ourselves all day, but I teach violin lessons out of my home and have students in and out of our house most afternoons, and I realized the other day that I wasn't completely comfortable with her being nearly naked with other people besides family in the house. At what age do you start encouraging them to get dressed when other people are there? And how do you explain modesty to a little girl who hates being dressed?


----------



## carolsly (Oct 5, 2004)

Get her one of those cute tank dresses (short enough so she doesn't have to pull it up too far to potty) and tell her that when you have students she must wear the dress, but that when the students are gone..she can wear or not wear whatever she wants. I think 3 is a little young to explain modesty, but setting a rule up to make you and your students comfortable is important.

My children must have clothes on when we have company unless they are under 1. Babies can go nekie if they want to..especially if we're airing out bottoms. Everyone likes nekid baby bodies...


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My girls love being nakie but have a sence of modesty as when some comes to the house they run to throw on a dress or shrit and shorts/pants.
A long shirt or a short dress IMO is perfect for potty training.


----------



## Oregonicmama (Aug 13, 2002)

DD (3) loves to be naked and I don't mind her being naked. but dp doesn't like it and always makes her have on at least a shirt and panties. and now that its cold, she has to have on pants and a sweater/sweatshirt too (if i'm lucky!).


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

If there are other people around, then yes, we must have clothes on. We have to close the bathroom door too







Ds disappeared earlier today, so I went into his room to find him. He was in his castle with his pants off







When I asked what was going on he said he was playing in his castle. No mention of where the heck his pants were or why they were off:LOL


----------



## coleslaw (Nov 11, 2002)

I rarely have to do laundry because my dd is so much more comfortable without clothes. But with company, yes she is dressed, until her friedns want to play dress-up and then suddenly she is just in underwear. I don't know how she does it in the winter exept she says she likes to be cold. I've become very used to it.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

My dd loves to be naked too, but I do put limits on it. Our house is too chilly this time of year, and although she doesn't seem to care, i don't like her freezing, LOL. Also, if she does want to spend lots of time w/no clothes on, I do ask that she puts panties on. Her girly parts need protection from the cold floors, carpets, etc IMO. If we had company, I'd at least want panties, and if they were people I didn't know well, full clothing. I think the dress someone mentioned is a great idea for your dd.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

My 4yo used to love being naked at home. As long as she wasn't dancing naked in the front window (has been known to happen), and as long as she puts at least undies on when someone is here, then it was fine.


----------



## UnschoolnMa (Jun 14, 2004)

If you had company I would also agree that a long shirt or shirt dress, or at least a shirt and undies would be alright. My kids went nekkid alot too, but if you are teaching I can see why a limit would be needed. If she wore a long shirt or shirt dress she wouldnt even have to wear panties... which would make getting to the potty easier too.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

4.5yr dd is almost always naked at home. If she's cold she will put on a shirt or dress with no panties (can't make her wear those for anything). By 2yrs dd understood that she couldn't be naked at other people's home. We rarely have people over so it's never been much of an issue. I'm all with the dress with no panties for when you have students over.


----------



## callmemama (May 7, 2002)

We have an undies rule in our house! It bugs me to have naked bottoms sitting on the furniture! I wouldn't make a good nudist - LOL! 5yo ds had a playdate recently where 6yo hostess was completely naked the whole time we were there. I didn't say anything about it and neither did ds. It kind of bugged me though...I like the idea of dressing for guests!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

He..he...he....he. My son wouldn't go naked if he wanted to. It is the middle of winter and our heat is set at 61. He'd get cold really quick! He's not the naked type though, even in the summer I can't get him naked--even to go swimming in his pool. Just not his thing...

For a girl, I guess you could have a special "company" dress or outfit that she could only wear when people are comming over. Make it a big deal and let her help pick it out. Who knows, she might enjoy showing it off!


----------



## sully (Dec 7, 2001)

wow stacy you and I are twins!
I also teach violin lessons in my home, three nights a week. My almost three year old loves to be naked and well yes so does my almost 5 year old...

We've only gotten as far as underwear when my students are here, and I guess I'm ok with that as long as the naked butts are covered.

The majority of my students have been taking lessons with me since my son was an infant, so it is really not that big a deal, and the newer ones, well they just think my kids are funny.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

DC is naked all the time. It doesn't bother me and it doesn't even occur to me that she should dress for company. But, when it starts to make one of us uncomfortable, I guess we'll make some changes. That said, teaching in your home is a different story (although, it still probably wouldn't have occurred to me :LOL) Maybe let her choose her clothes or ask what she would be comfy in while you're teaching. Maybe she would wear a costume.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds1 loves to be naked, and just recently we have started to explain that he must at least have underwear on if someone is over. If it is someone we don't know all that well, then he must be fully dressed. He also loves to answer the door anytime it rings, so he must have pants on for that. I was getting a little uncomfortable answering the door for the postman, with a naked 3yo grabbing at his penis, which he does constantly when he's naked.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

This just cropped up for me! ds1 is ALWAYS naked around the house. He is sort of potty learning-if anything is on his lower half he pees in it immediately but if he is naked from the waist down he goes in his potty. If he isn't wearing pants, it is only a matter of time before the shirt goes. Anyway, a friend came over with her 12 yo ds. This is the kid that asked his mom if he needed to leave the room b/c I was going to nurse ds2 (6 mo old!). I felt like he would be staring at ds1 all the time, especially his uncirc'd penis, so I decided to dress him. If ds1 is around his ap playmates, they are always naked. He doesn't have any girl friends, though, so I don't know how I would deal with that. If it is family, even extended family, or close friends they can deal with our rules in our home. But strangers are another story. I think the dress is a good idea. I don't like the thought of older children staring at my dc's and I would wonder how the parents of the stranger children would feel about a nude little one running around.


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm responding to your title... Hell yes!!!
Although, ds has peed a couple of times on the carpet.







Oh well, it's washable!


----------



## Yama (Feb 23, 2003)

I hate clothes myself....I really loathe them. My children occassionaly run around the house completely naked with snow boots on and a backpack and goggles!!







Yeah!! they KNOW how to have fun! I'm always cheering them on to stay unihibited. When company comes over they are always dressed. So really, I love when the are running around free and naked...and not aware of "social" rules







but they do understand that they must put on something, especially if company comes.

YAY FOR ALL THE NECKIE BABES!!


----------



## Stacymom (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one!

Your suggestions are so great- the only problem is, I have a very intense little girl on my hands, and for the past two weeks, she has only wanted to wear one dress, and that's it. The naked thing has come about when her favorite dress is either in the wash, when its been misplaced, or when I've had her get dressed in other things because we were going out in public. (She's wearing the dress 24/7, so it's really not usually fit to go out in public...) So, as soon as we get home, she's stripping. She won't go all the way naked, ever- it freaks her out- but she is a fan of as few clothes as possible, and nothing from the waist down.

I just think it interrupts my and my students' trains of thought when an almost naked little girl comes running in when I'm teaching.







I like the idea of enforcing a shirt and diaper rule at least- then we'll se where we can go from there. I'm also glad to hear that most of you wouldn't be offended by it-I have a handful of newer students who haven't been around us very long, and I didn't want people to feel uncomfortable or anything. It doesn't bother me, and I don't want my kids to feel ashamed of their bodies, but I also don't want guests in my home to feel uncomfortable.


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

My DS (4) is a nudist and always has been. His closest friend is a girl and she's a nuddie too so when he's over there or she's over here they're in their usual un-attire.

I don't sweat it. And neither has our company ever. He's a ham and young so no body seems to mind. That said, if it made someone uncomfortable while at their house then he'd have to have clothes on, but not in his own home.

The mail man, pizza man, all the neighbours (he likes nude gardening, it seems) and all our friends and family actually comment when they're around and he is clothed.

oceanbaby, the rule here is touching, pulling and grabbing your penis is fine and feels good, but it's not for public display. That's awesome private time up in your room. And he's sticking to it. That way he can still be nude around the house.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

DD prefers to be in just her panties most of the time at home. She immediately strips after being outside or after we have returned home from someplace. It's funny though, I only remember once that she stripped when we had company. DH does ask that DD put on a shirt with her panties at the dinner table.


----------



## mattjule (Nov 6, 2003)

that's so funny! I actually had to make a cover for the high chair b/c it is vinyl and ds's little butt would stick to it! I always thought clean up was so much easier when they weren't wearing any clothes.


----------



## intensity_too (Nov 21, 2002)

My 3 y/o LOVES to be naked. He is in fact naked as I type this. He is also in the slow process of potty learning and being naked helps, I guess. We do try to get him to wear undies when at home but he usually ends up removing them. I just warn everybody who may come over to expect to see my son running around naked and no one seems to mind. It doesn't even phase the mailman anymore :LOL

I do dress him when we leave the house and he has no problem staying dressed. He always asks if he can naked and if we are in a place where that is okay. I let him.

My 3 y/o does twiddle his penis when naked around the house. I make sure he understands that it is okay around mommy, daddy, and baby but not when other company may be around. He seems to get it.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

:LOL we have a nudie butt here as well







we were having a christmas party and all i could get her in was underwear, i left the room and when i returned she decided to get naked and dance in the living room, good thing it was all close friends who know her usual attire.
we do have to be dressed in public though, and at most other people's houses (unless they like nudie butt as well)

tara


----------



## Guava~Lush (Aug 9, 2003)

where we live its too hot for clothes! but now that ds is 4 and potty trained (yes!) he loves his underwear. Now he goes to our neighbor homes in is underwear instead of naked or a diaper. He was always naked and we didn't care. My dh is half samoan and goes commando under his lawalawa at home so its never been an issue.
The beach is a totally different issue. He is reluctantly now wearing swimming shorts and isnt used to it. He'll start off ok, but by the end ends up naked. No tan lines either. He's like, the beach isnt for clothes, mom! Good thing most people think its funny and cute and its more common for the local people here. But the tourists' mouth hang open, tee hee! We had guests from England who freaked out. It was funny. But ds obliged, and put his pants back on.


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

We had a brief period over Xmas where DD wanted to go "commando" after the potty. Imagine her running thru my corporate Xmas party in her little red velvet dress and a bare bum, me running behind her with panties and tights!







:

I enforced that she had to have panties on, because I really wanted to nip it in the bud. Getting dressed is a big issue at the moment.

My midwife said "everybody needs their naked time". I totally agree. I grew up in a big family, mostly girls, and saw lots of skin. But I would want DD to be clothed in front of guests. And we have a rule that she can not leave the house unless she is appropriately dressed IE she can't go on the back deck or yard in her pajamas (cause I'd never EVER get her dressed then).


----------



## Lisalee2 (Dec 12, 2001)

Yes, they like to run around naked in the house, so we started the rule that if there is company, we've gotta be dressed. Otherwise, wear what you like.

Ds likes to just wear a shirt, w/ no pants or undies. So, we just slip a pair of shorts on him if anyone is coming over.

As for dd, she likes being nakie too but tends to pee on the floor (not to mention making little *chocolate* footprints







)


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Do you let your kids run around naked at home?

Do I have a choice???

My dd is almost always naked.


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

my son has always prefered to be naked. he is most definately 'allowed' to be naked at home. if not home, where else?


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

These are our rules about nudity:

Noah is allowed to wear whatever he wants at home, as long as we are alone. Usually he wears nothing, or his PJ`s.
If he wants to help me in the kitchen/sit on the kitchen table e.t.c. he has to wear underwear.

When we have company, he needs to wear clothes. Not much, just enough to cover him up a bit.


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

We're nakey here, too!

It started when DS was learning the potty. We found the easiest way to go was as much commando time as possible. And now well, at 3 years 3 months, he's 100% PL, but still likes commando! I am starting to insist that he wear undies and pants, if only to teach him that he can keep his pants around his ankles as he goes potty. Right now, if he has to go potty, he'll completely strip wherever he is from the waist down and then go potty. Then it's a hassle to get his underwear and pants back on him! Usually by the late afternoon, I'm so worn out that I just let him run around nakey for the rest of the evening - I don't even bother trying to convince him otherwise.

But I have absolutely no problem with him being naked. Especially when it was something like potty-learning, I felt his nakey-time was more important than guests' comfort. He's not allowed outside naked. If we have company, I figure if they're in our home, they can put up with our "naked" rules, and be okay with a naked boy running around! However, I must also say that our guests are all extended family and close friends. If I had "professional" guests, (such as teaching lessons) I don't know how I would feel about naked freedom! I'd probably insist he at least wear his underwear and a shirt.

Although, when DS was still in the commando stage of learning the potty, our cable went on the fritz so the cable guy came to fix it. DS was wearing a sweater and that was it. When the guy came, I hoped beyond hope that DS would stay in his bedroom, but you know how it goes - the doorbell rings, someone new walks into the house, and he's just gotta be investigated! :LOL So, DS came out, insisted upon a snack, and stood at the coffee table watching the cable guy munching on his food in all his commando glory! I apologized sheepishly, and the cable guy said, "Hey, that's okay! I've got a couple of grandkids the same age and I know how it goes!" So that was pretty cool - at least he wasn't going to report me to DHS for negligence or something... :LOL


----------



## SophieB (Aug 20, 2004)

My two sons are almost always naked at home. We're in the stage of PTing ds2, so he's naked most of the time, and ds1 has been a nudist since he was about two. I don't see as a big deal at all. It's their home, and it doesn't do any harm, and if we do have any visitors, I figure that they should be able accept a couple of naked boys wondering around, and respect that they are guests. Both of them become very occupied by their penises when they are naked, but what else do you expect from two little boys?


----------



## Groovy_Mommy (Feb 1, 2005)

I have 2 dd's, age 4 and 6 who are definitely nakey girls. When they get home, they like to strip down to their underwear or go au naturel. I don't really mind unless there are guests over who don't know us very well...the Dominos Pizza delivery guy was kinda shocked once (LOL). My younger dd has no real concept of modesty yet.
I am a little bit nervous because my older dd is turning into an exhibitionist in front of other children. She has been caught several times either lifting up her dress to show off her panties or completely undressing to do her "naked dance." I hope that this doesn't have any implications for any future career choice.


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

DD is 4, and I don't mind as long as she's wearingg underwear.


----------



## eminer (Jan 21, 2003)

I don't think of it as instilling shame in my dd's body, but rather conveying social information. I'm not ashamed of my body, but I don't go naked in front of guests. (I guess I consider knowing this information, from the beginning, less shaming than suddenly way too old -- as I did -- how other people are reacting when I went naked in front of them.) I just tell her matter-of-factly that we have to wear clothes when we're around people we aren't very close to. She used to say, "Why?" And I would say something like, "That's just how it is. Custom." Now she sometimes asks for more detail, e.g. why she can be naked in front of Aunt Nilly but daddy can't.  Interestingly, I have noticed that when I *truly* believe what I'm saying, she doesn't push the limit (much). I am honestly and truly convinced that taking your shirt off in the pizza shop isn't done (where unfortunately, I am well aware that certain less desirable behaviors are not only "done" but in my mind quite likely to be done by dd). Boy do I wish I could convince myself that waving a pointy object around is on the same level as exposing oneself!

When there are no guests, we are frequently all completely naked. Dd is even allowed to sit on the kitchen counter that way.







This is not at all convenient when someone comes to the door. ("Just a minute!...Be right there!...Um, just one more minute!")


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Absolutely! We're all nakey around here







If you come to my house, you have to remember that it's MY house and we're living in it. We encourage people to feel comforatble in our home. If you want to get undressed, please, do so. When we go out, we put on clothes, mainly because of weather. I have been known to go out to my clothesline topless or bottomless on a warm summer day. My boys are 18 months eand 6 yrs and they both run around naked in the house all the time. They're at home! A place of peace and comfort. If they can't be naked at home, where CAN they be naked?
Namaste,
Tara


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My 4yo is developing a sense of modesty. I had to have the "private part" talk with her because I was uncomfortable letting people see her naked at that age. After that she will sometimes be naked but if the UPS man comes by she'll run and put on some undies. I caught our neighbor looking over the fence into our back patio door the other day. Gave me the creeps! I may have to make sure she's more covered more often.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

I am more easy-going when it's just us- especially with potty training- but I do insist that they would be fully dressed when we have company. I have to say, if I went to someone's house and they let their kids run naked when I was there, I doubt I would go back.


----------



## IAMYAEYAE (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks 4 the laughs. my ds is pt and we are having lots of nakey time. it is nice to hear other moms opinions on it. I think it is so important form my ds to not only have nakey time, but alone nakey time. I mean how can he learn pt if he doesn't know how the equipment works. gotta run to catch the bus.


----------



## wholegrainmama (Jun 18, 2004)

My dd is growing out of it now, but she used love to go naked.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

My 3-year-old is naked at home a lot, or just wearing training pants. I am almost always naked at home before noon. Then I throw something on just in case the mailman comes by.

I don't see any problem with it. I just keep the curtains closed.


----------



## loftmama (Feb 12, 2004)

yes.


----------



## mommie (May 12, 2005)

i let my kids run naked all the time its normal for us 2 year old boy and 7 year old boy


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

She's nearly 4 and naked in the house, naked in the backyard, and naked in the front yard. I held two conversations with neighbors today with a naked preschooler playing all around us. They didn't even bat an eyelash over it.

To me, it's normal and fine and she'll learn on her own to keep her clothes on all too soon. Unfortunately, she'll also likely pick up on shame.


----------



## kiahnsmum (Oct 22, 2004)

Naked dancing is a regular occurance in our house.


----------



## WinterBaby (Oct 24, 2002)

My almost 3 dd and her 3y cousin now actually call their naked time "naked party!" Yesterday they were singing and dancing in circles together for their naked party - actually cavorting and frolicking. I can't imagine not sharing that with guests


----------



## ilovebeingamom (Jan 1, 2002)

My ds' favorite thing to do is to take a bath, and then when it is time to get out, run off and run around naked with me trying to tackle him with the towel. He is usually dry by the time I get to him.









We have so much video of him playing naked outside with his cousin Peyton. Who needs bathing suits?

We have introduced the concept of privacy and such, but it doesn't seem to affect him yet.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

You bet


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Dd was naked most of the winter, since we spent lots of time indoors. Now that it's warmer, she usually stays at least semi-dressed since we're in and out all the time. I let her go out on our back deck naked since it's sort of private, but I don't allow her out front naked. Not because I think there's anything wrong with it, but because I fear some sicko seeing her. She's so cute when she's running around, dancing and jumping naked. She doesn't think a thing of it. Neither do we! I look forward to the day when ds is doing the same!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

I would, but he hates being naked even in the summertime. Never has liked being in the skinnies...ever.


----------

